# Meet Bumper the goat



## monkeykids (Jan 4, 2011)

My crazy goat who LOVES to have his picture taken.....






Thanks for looking!!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 4, 2011)

I love the name hahahaha!


----------



## monkeykids (Jan 4, 2011)

And he definitely likes to bump.   I think it's his way of showing affection.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 5, 2011)

Loved that 

Regards


----------



## ayeelkay (Jan 5, 2011)

Awwww  Adorable


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 5, 2011)

I dont think he loves to have his pictures taken.  I thik he just want to eat your camera strap.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 5, 2011)

I guess, you're right, Schwetty: I can almost see him lick his lips, thinking "Ah, camera strap, yummy!"  A pity that the eyes are OOF.


----------

